# sandpit



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone who is familiar with brilliant, ohio ever been to a place called the sand pit by a heavy equipment place. Heard it used to be a club that they stocked, and the tale is, is that it is bottomless with monsterous flatheads in there. Just wanting to know if anyone familiar with the area has ever fished it?


----------



## bob wilt (Apr 20, 2017)

got me hooked said:


> Anyone who is familiar with brilliant, ohio ever been to a place called the sand pit by a heavy equipment place. Heard it used to be a club that they stocked, and the tale is, is that it is bottomless with monsterous flatheads in there. Just wanting to know if anyone familiar with the area has ever fished it?





got me hooked said:


> Anyone who is familiar with brilliant, ohio ever been to a place called the sand pit by a heavy equipment place. Heard it used to be a club that they stocked, and the tale is, is that it is bottomless with monsterous flatheads in there. Just wanting to know if anyone familiar with the area has ever fished it?


I grew up at the sandpit in brilliant. I grew up right across the street from the pit


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

bob wilt said:


> I grew up at the sandpit in brilliant. I grew up right across the street from the pit


Ever fish it?


----------



## bob wilt (Apr 20, 2017)

got me hooked said:


> Ever fish it?


sure did. I pretty much lived there. Toke many rainbow trout and bass out of there. they used to stock it 2 or 3 times every summer.you had to have a license to fish there


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

bob wilt said:


> Toke many rainbow trout and bass out of there.


Did you roll 'em or put 'em in a pipe!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I was a Trustee there in the late 70's early 80's.
We stocked trout in the spring and catfish and white bass towards summer.

It was a wonderful, quiet place to fish!! Only $5 for a season pass.

Moved to the Wheeling area and never made it back up there.
I did hear there was a chemical spill?? Ink?? Not sure, many a year ago.
Going past there now it looks like they're filling it in...what a shame.


----------

